# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các bạn sẵn sàng ngay đi vì cập nhật vé máy bay tuần này cực kỳ phong phú và hấp dẫn. Bắt đầu sẽ là chương trình siêu khuyến mãi đến Châu Âu của Emirates Air, chương trình “bay 3 tặng 1” của Vietjet Air, giá vé khuyến mãi đến Singapore, Bangkok, Malaysia... và Alehap cũng không quên cập nhật thông tin về giá vé cho các chặng bay nội địa trong tháng 6 tới để các bạn tham khảo. Tìm cách trốn những cơn mưa dai dẳng này thôi  :Smile: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05: 1.500.000 VND  *  15/05 --> 20/05: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05: 1.650.000 VND  *  15/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  16/05 --> 20/05:  1.000.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05: 1.150.000 VND  *  15/05:  950.000 VND  *  16/05 --> 19/05: 850.000 VND  *  20/05: 1.050.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05: hết vé  *  15/05, 20/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  16/05 --> 19/05:  850.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05: hết vé  *  15/05:  1.050.000 VND  *  16/05:  850.000 VND  *  17/05 --> 20/05:  950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05: hết vé  *  15/05 --> 17/05, 19/05:  950.000 VND  *  18/05:  850.000 VND  *  20/05:  1.150.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  15/05:  1.750.000 VND  *  16/05 --> 20/05:  1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05:  2.150.000 VND  *  15/05 --> 20/05:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05:  2.650.000 VND  *  15/05, 17/05, 18/05:  2.350.000 VND  *  16/05, 19/05, 20/05:  2.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05:  2.650.000 VND  *  15/05 --> 20/05:  2.150.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  15/05, 16/05, 19/05, 20/05:  1.150.000 VND  *  17/05, 18/05:  1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05 --> 18/05:  1.500.000 VND  *  19/05, 20/05: 1.150.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05: 1.340.000 VND  *  15/05, 16/05: 1.210.000  *  17/05 --> 20/05: 1.080.000_Lượt về_: 14/05: 1.470.000  *  15/05 --> 17/05: 1.210.000 VND  *  18/05 --> 20/05: 1.080.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/05: 1,500,000 VND  *  15/05, 18/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  16/05, 17/05, 20/05: 1,100,000 VND  *  19/05: 1,000,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/05, 18/05: 1,350,000 VND  *  15/05, 16/05, 20/05: 1,200,000 VND  *  17/05, 19/05: 1,100,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 112$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 07/05 - 13/05/2012Thời gian bay: 04/09 - 15/11/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 14/05 - 20/05/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## batmimotbian

bên bạn này khuyến mại giá vé nhìu rứa

----------


## scan88

Trong tháng 6 này cũng nhiều vé máy bay khuyến mại lém], chưa thấy bạn cập nhật

----------


## lequyen

Để có một kỳ nghỉ hè đầy ý nghĩa và chánh những thủ tục mua vé mất time,xin mời các bạn hãy đến với phòng vé của chúng tôi,thủ tục đặt vé nhanh chóng và thuận tiện :tongue: hòng vé máy bay Vietairlines 

Công ty TNHH Sawa 
Đ/c: Tầng 2, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội 
Tel: 04. 3629 1182 / 0904 710 793 ( Ms Quyên) 
Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com
Website: http://www.vietairlines.net

----------


## greencanal89

Trong năm nay có rất nhiều khuyến mại đó..Bạn cập nhật thêm nhé

----------


## vebay247.vn

* Vé máy bay một chiều Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (02-11-2012)  * 


*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Quy Nhơn (UIH)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
 02-11-2012
        Trong ngày 
                     Ngày về



Hãng







*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
 Vé không được hoàn

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Không đổi ngày giờ bay

Check-in
Hành                    khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc           Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm  thủ   tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so với  giờ   khởi  hành!



*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *950.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
 - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Air Mekong* 
    ngày *04-10-2012 16:31:21* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn




Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell:  0934.191.404         Hotline: 22.16.38.83

Thông tin chi tiết tại website:*www.vebay247.vn*

----------

